# Ticket Services?



## GKling (Jun 25, 2013)

I hope I posted this in the correct section...
Here’s the deal: I’m working on developing a Haunt fundraiser for a local museum. Having been a home haunter in the past I know how easy it is to get huge crowds once word gets out, and the traffic/safety problems than can develop as a result. As we all know sometimes the consequence of this ‘fame’ can be getting your operation shut down.

My objective over the first few years of this enterprise is to grow the crowds slowly and in a controlled manner. I don’t WANT lines until both the Haunt and more importantly the Museum are ready for them. I know this is a tradeoff against fundraising potential, but that will improve over time.

So, getting to the point: I’ve heard of online ticketing services that you can link to your website where you can control both the number of tickets available per night as well as the time slots said tickets are valid. Is anyone using any of these services? If so can you provide some feedback on the costs/effectiveness of them?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## HauntMasterVA (Mar 23, 2012)

Check with TicketLeap. They have the best reputation in the haunt industry for customer service. They offer all sorts of options and should be able to fit your needs.


----------

